
Ask HN: How would you find software work for making interactive art? - interartdev
As someone who majored in art, in particular with classes that involve programming as a tool to &quot;execute your vision&quot; (rather than learning programming for the sake of fundamentals) I definitely see myself taking jobs for interactive art software. For example creating software that generate music based on how you are playing chess, or &quot;mirrors&quot; made out of stone or wood tiles that take feedback from video, and rotate the tiles to catch the right amount of light in order to duplicate what is in front of it.<p>Companies like this one are suited for what I want: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;limbicmedia.ca&#x2F; But I live in the US, not Canada, and I don&#x27;t know what interactive art companies exist where I live (metro Midwest area).
======
_spduchamp
Just make stuff. Make stuff and get it out into some places. Talk to places
you know, and see if you can do a little something here and there. A store
window is a great place to make eye catching stuff for an unsuspecting
audience. Do this a bit and build your network. Also, ad agencies are
sometimes looking for "experiences" so that's another avenue to network.

------
quaquaqua1
What you are currently describing sounds like it would be seen in an art
installation somewhere at a museum or sponsored-expo. So to navigate those
channels you would have to be good at networking in the art/non-profit scene
to find paid work.

I don't think there are many companies that just wake up and say "we want to
hire someone full time that makes (things like what you described)".

If there are, then search the web for such companies and see if you can send
them a portfolio and resume, or if they have open positions posted already.

If you are hitting lots of roadblocks, then the next step would be to make
this art on your own, market it on youtube, and monetize the projects through
sales of art, ad revenue, individual donations, and so on. Then you can file
taxes as a 1099 sole proprietor and you can start deducting the cost of
expenses, and you've effectively "made your own job".

Good luck and enjoy!!

